# Your at home smoking room



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

This has probbly been done, but after a search I couldn't seem to did anything up. 


If your anything like me you smoke most of the time at your local cigar shop and very rarely smoke at home. The only cigars I smoke at home are ones I wouldn't want to take into the local shop ("Special cigars", online cigars) are risk them getting a fine or just insulting them. So heres my card/smoking room. For you that haven't been around boats, or are just slow your looking into the cockpit of my boat from the stern, theres a huge tarp over the boat so it makes it cozy and a great card room.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Picture a one car garage........with a propane heater and my laptop....that's my smoking room.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Picture the inside of a Dodge Pickup and BAM there ya go! ound:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

As I usually enjoy a cigar late at night and the nearest lounge is a bit too far from me. So, I like to use my jacuzzi as my smoke room. It stays a constant 99º and has a ton of jets. Makes for a relaxing event.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Zfog said:


> Picture the inside of a Dodge Pickup and BAM there ya go! ound:


Also what my winter room looks like, an 01 to be exact.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Also what my winter room looks like, an 01 to be exact.


Maybe we should meet up, park next to each other. and herf whilst sitting in our own trucks! lol


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

You could sit in mine. It has a bench seat and if you bring someone they may be able to squeeze in the middle. We might pass out from all the smoke.:rofl:


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't even smoke a pipe and that stash impresses me!

Nice pics everyone, I'll try and get one up tomorrow.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

IN the winter time this is my smoking room:









In the summer this is my smoking room:


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

No smoking room for me (unless my wife is out of town for a couple days). Though, I'm thinking about moving a TV to my front porch tonight to have a smoke while watching the game.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

Any room I wish my gf smokes cigarettes and we have a big Rottie so........


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Jefferey, You get extra man points for the plywood paneling walls.


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

shannensmall said:


> Jefferey, You get extra man points for the plywood paneling walls.


Thanks!
I remodeled the basement 100% by myself and I hate working with drywall, notice the trim is nothing but furring strips? lol


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice, it looks like an alter to the Tobacco Gods. :thumb::hail:



dukeofbluz said:


>


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Christ we have a winner


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Cigary said:


> IN the winter time this is my smoking room:


I could turn that into a bad-ass gym. Wish I had that much room.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay...I was looking at these bands in the first post. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't these fakes?


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Converted my shed. Loving it....


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

The place I get them at say they are real, the box was right, construction/flavor is right. So if they are fake its still one of the finest cigars I've smoked. I bought some a year back at a Habanos SA retailer and they were exactly the sale to the ones in the ash bin.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Yup, they are fake.


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Oh well, I only pay $10 a stick for them and the flavor is freaking amazing. So at $10 a pop its good enough. The real version is just as good. 

What gives them off as fakes? Just curious.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

ckay said:


> Yup, they are fake.


The give-away is the number of boxes, correct?


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

Hatattack said:


> Oh well, I only pay $10 a stick for them and the flavor is freaking amazing. So at $10 a pop its good enough. The real version is just as good.
> 
> What gives them off as fakes? Just curious.


What I was looking at was the band. There's only two rows of dots above the Cohiba "box."

Here's a scan of one that I know came from a legit stick....


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Hatattack said:


> Oh well, I only pay $10 a stick for them and the flavor is freaking amazing. So at $10 a pop its good enough. The real version is just as good.
> 
> What gives them off as fakes? Just curious.


The $10 price is the easiest way to tell.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

BTW....just noticed you're in Pensacola. I grew up in Ft. Walton Beach, and still have family there.


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Well if I find myself shopping for a Rolex I will run it by you guys first for a fake check haha. I would have never caught anything like that. Still a excellent cigar. The real Cohias I get at the Hilton in San Salvador tasted the same. 

marked next time your in the area drop me a line. We have a couple great cigars shop around here.


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hatattack said:


> Well if I find myself shopping for a Rolex I will run it by you guys first for a fake check haha. I would have never caught anything like that. Still a excellent cigar. The real Cohias I get at the Hilton in San Salvador tasted the same.
> 
> marked next time your in the area drop me a line. We have a couple great cigars shop around here.


Rolex's don't tick, just in case you do look.....:razz:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

jbrown287 said:


> Rolex's don't tick, just in case you do look.....:razz:


 LOL. I was waiting for something like that to be posted.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

Unless it is an Oysterquartz or Quartz Date


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> As I usually enjoy a cigar late at night and the nearest lounge is a bit too far from me. So, I like to use my jacuzzi as my smoke room. It stays a constant 99º and has a ton of jets. Makes for a relaxing event.


Cigar and a hot tub - quite the combo. Brings new definition to "relaxing"...


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Zfog said:


> Picture the inside of a CHEVY Pickup and BAM there ya go! ound:


There, now it's right! :razz:


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Cigary said:


> IN the winter time this is my smoking room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I guess you like standing up while smoking? :roll:


----------



## simonc (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi everyone I am new here, but I would say this would be my favourite smoking room, if I had 30 posts then I could show you... :


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

You can add images as attachments even in you have < 30 posts. Its the paperclip looking icon


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Hatattack said:


> The place I get them at say they are real, the box was right, construction/flavor is right. So if they are fake its still one of the finest cigars I've smoked. I bought some a year back at a Habanos SA retailer and they were exactly the sale to the ones in the ash bin.


Did you get them in the states or online? If it is a local place call them out!!! Let others know they are scammers. Warn your fellow BOTL. Of course you cant do it in this section but oh well.


----------



## simonc (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the tip


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol. Ahh, I'm not too sharp in the morning as you can tell


----------



## bcannon87 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have a work shop with a space heater and i like to smoke there!


----------



## Hatattack (Jan 5, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> Did you get them in the states or online? If it is a local place call them out!!! Let others know they are scammers. Warn your fellow BOTL. Of course you cant do it in this section but oh well.


Retailer, their shop is a joke anyway so I am not worried about it. If they wern't $10 a pop I wouldn't have bought them just on the bases that Im not a pro a spotting fakes. Once I get into the Habano forum I will post up the low down on them


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I used to smoke in my office/spare bedroom or living room. Since My fiancee moved in, I smoke in the balcony.


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

pomorider said:


> I used to smoke in my office/spare bedroom or living room. Since My fiancee moved in, I smoke in the balcony.


...and when you get married, you won't smoke anywhere :yield:


----------



## Madurosman (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, that pipe room is awesome! The mirror makes me feel like I'm staring out to sea through a porthole. Good thing there is another ship nearby to carry more tobacco!


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

Only permitted to smoke out of doors, sadly.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Note the fancy-pants flat screen TV!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

The Cigah Cellah !!


----------



## Animal (Sep 27, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Note the fancy-pants flat screen TV!


Wait, there's a TV there? All I saw was a coffin.


----------



## Peter584 (Oct 19, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Note the fancy-pants flat screen TV!


 That's damn near a dream setup


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Peter584 said:


> That's damn near a dream setup


Haha! Thanks! Just wish the chairs were a bit more comfy, and it could be a tad warmer out there in the Wintertime...not much to complain about with the weather we've had lately though!


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I don't even smoke a pipe and that stash impresses me!.


The feeling is mutual Bro.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

BlackandGold508 said:


> The Cigah Cellah !!


I love the haze of smoke in the air. :lol:


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hahaha, didnt even notice it until you said something !


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

dukeofbluz said:


>


Nice room. Wow.


----------



## dukeofbluz (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

Downside of living in a condo is they dont allow us to have firepits so in the winter this is where I go. Thankfully we have a garage instead of a car port. I probably violated about a dozen HOA rules though.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey Fred , very cool use of the garage ! looks good !:dude:


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I kin be found Puffin a stogie @ the BBQ, playin Video games, and watchin the sun set! :beerchug:


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's mine....I just cleaned it up for the pic.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

gjcab09 said:


> Note the fancy-pants flat screen TV!


Oh my goodness, now THAT is a tasty cigar! Not a bad smoking room if I do say so myself, I'm sure the view is amazing!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

BlackandGold508 said:


> Hey Fred , very cool use of the garage ! looks good !:dude:


Thanks, my home away from home


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> IN the winter time this is my smoking room:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gary,

Did you take these pictures before you moved in? I've never seen a garage that clean!hoto:


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

My Basement man cave.


----------

